# Which Gaming laptop should I buy?



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

Which amongst these would b good for gaming?

ASUS TUF FX505DY-BQ002T 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (AMD Ryzen 5-3550H/8GB/1TB HDD/Windows 10/Radeon RX 560X 4GB Graphics/2.20 Kg), Black https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07MSK34LL/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_hw0RCbB3Q0G75



ASUS F570 ( AMD Quad Core R5-2500 /8 GB/1TB / 15.6" FHD/ Windows 10/ 4GB GTX 1050) Gaming Laptop F570ZD- DM226T ( Black /1.9 kg) https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07M9FDGJQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_2G0RCb5SPGQ88

One is having AMD GPU while other one has a Intel GTX gpu..which should b my best buy?

Thanks and regards in advance.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2019)

Depends what games you're looking at playing but on paper the RX560X is on par with the GTX1050 but the Asus TUF will probably be better because it will have the better cooling solution than the F570.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2019)

QARTS said:


> Which amongst these would b good for gaming?
> 
> ASUS TUF FX505DY-BQ002T 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (AMD Ryzen 5-3550H/8GB/1TB HDD/Windows 10/Radeon RX 560X 4GB Graphics/2.20 Kg), Black https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07MSK34LL/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_hw0RCbB3Q0G75
> 
> ...


Are you wanting a 15.6inch screen? A 17" would give a better experience.. For example;
https://www.amazon.in/FX705DY-AU027T-17-3-inch-5-3550H-Windows-Graphics/dp/B07P3CH843


----------



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you wanting a 15.6inch screen? A 17" would give a better experience.. For example;
> https://www.amazon.in/FX705DY-AU027T-17-3-inch-5-3550H-Windows-Graphics/dp/B07P3CH843


Considering d pricing, I'll hav to pay extra 20k INR for the 17" one so probably I'll b happy wid the 15.6 one!
Thanks for ur suggestion btw


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2019)

QARTS said:


> Considering d pricing, I'll hav to pay extra 20k INR for the 17" one so probably I'll b happy wid the 15.6 one!
> Thanks for ur suggestion btw


Just a thought. 

From the two you listed, the one with the Geforce 1050 is the one that will perform better in games.


----------



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just a thought.
> 
> From the two you listed, the one with the Geforce 1050 is the one that will perform better in games.


https://www.game-debate.com/gpu/ind...adeon-rx-560x-4gb-mobile-vs-geforce-gtx-1050m


----------



## king of swag187 (Apr 11, 2019)

Neither, whats your budget for one?


----------



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Neither, whats your budget for one?


Around 60-65K INR( 950USD)
Preferred site-
Amazon.in
Flipkart.com


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2019)

Max budget best you could get from amazon is this :
https://www.amazon.in/Acer-AN515-52...6:-6500000&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-1

The 1060 would be ideal but 1050ti will do for casual gaming on the go, I have 1050ti max-q laptop and it handles all games I want to play perfectly fine with mixture of low-high settings.
Examples:
Resident evil 2 remake
Devil may cry 5
Sekiro
Mirrors Edge Catalyst


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 11, 2019)

The FX505DY will give you better VFM but the Acer model above will be the better gaming machine. You have to decide whether 30% extra is worth it, also try flipkart as they have slightly better deals & no cost EMI up to *18 months*!


----------



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Max budget best you could get from amazon is this :
> https://www.amazon.in/Acer-AN515-52-15-6-inch-Windows-Graphics/dp/B07GYJSTJL/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=1050ti+laptop&qid=1554997958&refinements=p_36:-6500000&rnid=7252027031&s=computers&sr=1-1
> 
> The 1060 would be ideal but 1050ti will do for casual gaming on the go, I have 1050ti max-q laptop and it handles all games I want to play perfectly fine with mixture of low-high settings.
> ...


I'll b playing CS GO,PUBG,PES 19,DMC 5...Not dat hardcore in gaming but yeah medium settings at 1080p would suffice for me.



R0H1T said:


> The FX505DY will give you better VFM but the Acer model above will be the better gaming machine. You have to decide whether 30% extra is worth it, also try flipkart as they have slightly better deals & no cost EMI up to *18 months*!


Yepp I did but unfortunately they don't hav any schemes right now on my shortlisted Laptops


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 11, 2019)

QARTS said:


> Which amongst these would b good for gaming?
> 
> ASUS TUF FX505DY-BQ002T 15.6-inch FHD Gaming Laptop (AMD Ryzen 5-3550H/8GB/1TB HDD/Windows 10/Radeon RX 560X 4GB Graphics/2.20 Kg), Black https://www.amazon.in/dp/B07MSK34LL/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_hw0RCbB3Q0G75
> 
> ...


rx560 has about the same performance as 1050
https://pclab.pl/art80206-4.html

but that fxf505 is loud as hell
https://pclab.pl/art80206-5.html



R0H1T said:


> The FX505DY will give you better VFM but the Acer model above will be the better gaming machine. You have to decide whether 30% extra is worth it, also try flipkart as they have slightly better deals & no cost EMI up to *18 months*!


what on earth are you talking about ? they cost the same,fx505 has a slightly slower gaming performance and it's super loud.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 11, 2019)

They cost ~50k (Asus) & ~65k (Acer) here, nowhere near the same! As for loud, a lot of other gaming machines are also insanely loud at full load - it just so happens that they're better at lower speeds.
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-...60X-Laptop-Review.412117.0.html#toc-emissions


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 11, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> They cost ~50k (Asus) & ~65k (Acer) here, nowhere near the same! As for loud, a lot of other gaming machines are also insanely loud at full load - it just so happens that they're better at lower speeds.
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-...60X-Laptop-Review.412117.0.html#toc-emissions


both at 50K in the OP's links.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 11, 2019)

I said Acer, Asus clearly you're reading something else. The Acer model was listed by kurosagi san,* pay attention*


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 11, 2019)

1.   Given the games you wish to play I think you will be disappointed.

The GTX 1050 101st / The 560x is ranked 121st ...
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

Everything is pretty weak on those boxes, all the way down to a 5400 rpm HD

2.  For the games you have listed, we generally recommend a 1060 as the entry point, if ya willing to drop the settings a bit, then the 1050 Ti

50,000 Rupee is about $724 US dollars .....  here a custom built lappie with i7-8750H , 1060, 250 GB SSD, 1 TB HD, 2 x 8GB (2666) and al the goodies w/ 15.6' screen runs about $1200, drop $100 for the same laptop w/ 1050 Ti

Be aware that neither Asus nor Acer actually make a laptop.  All of their models are made by ODMs and many of the more gaming oriented models are made by Pegatron who also owns AsRock and designs and designs and builds many Asus desktop products.

Quanta sells to (among others) HP, Lenovo, Apple, *Acer*, Toshiba, Dell, Sony, Fujitsu and NEC
Compal sells to (among others) *Acer*, Dell, Toshiba, Lenovo and HP/Compaq
Wistron sells to Dell,* Acer*, Lenovo and HP
Inventec sells to Toshiba, HP, Dell and Lenovo
Pegatron sells to *Asus*, Toshiba, Apple, Dell and* Acer*
Foxconn sells to *Asus*, Dell, HP and Apple
Flextronics sells to HP

I dunno if you have outfits around  like we do here whereby you can "rent" a laptop for a month or so ... I'd want to actually play on those lappies for a bit before committing to a purchase.  If it were me, I'd wait until I could increase my budget by 50% or so.  If your budget is set in stone, I can't be of much use to you any further as I have no personal experience at this buget level and any further advice I gave you would be just parrotiing sources you have already googled.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 11, 2019)

Black Ops IV:
GTX 1050: 38 fps
RX 560X: 49 fps

Battlefield V:
1050: 49 fps
560: 50 fps

Farming Simulator 19:
1050: 94 fps
560: 70 fps

Fallout 76:
1050: 46 fps
560: 39 fps

Hitman 2:
1050: 34 fps
560: 35 fps

Assassin's Creed Oddyssey:
1050: 36 fps
560: 25 fps

Forza Horizon 4:
1050: 55 fps
560: 52 fps

The two videocards seem to be pretty similar, though there are a few games where one or the other appear to have a clear edge.

I wouldn't suggest either videocard honestly. Not sure about pricing in India, but I bought a laptop for $799.99 last year, and it had a 1060 Max-Q, which puts those two alternatives to shame. Not really sure though what the best deal on a similar laptop would be in India.


----------



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> 1.   Given the games you wish to play I think you will be disappointed.
> 
> The GTX 1050 101st / The 560x is ranked 121st ...
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html
> ...


Whoaa, agreed thoroughly,
One thing i wanna add...I hav had my previous laptop which was an Asus ROG GL552JX rocking an i7 4720 n gtx 950M and i was happy with it too.It played CS GO,PUBG at mid settings and I had no problems with it.
Thus i wanted to stick to Asus products only!
Also at my native place the pricing of the Mid-Top tier laptops is wayy beyond my budget so all i cpuld find something which wont b a burden for me now are the above mentioned laptops.
Keeping it short i hope that the GPUs in both the mentioned laptops would outperform the GTX 950M ..So i could choose one..but which one i should go with left me in predicament-GTX 1050 or RX 560X...Any suggestions u got there.!


----------



## Fizban (Apr 11, 2019)

GTX 1050 looks to be a "slightly" better option than the RX 560X, but not significantly. Both however totally outclass a 950M.

A 1050 lands about halfway between a 960M and a 970M.


----------



## QARTS (Apr 11, 2019)

Fizban said:


> GTX 1050 looks to be a "slightly" better option than the RX 560X, but not significantly. Both however totally outclass a 950M.
> 
> A 1050 lands between a 960M and a 970M.


So almost finalisied the 1050 one...but one last thing to ask-
The CPU..the chip with the RX 560X is better than The one paired with gtx 1050..wont this make any difference in gaming/performance?


----------



## Fizban (Apr 11, 2019)

Very unlikely. I mean, a faster cpu is nice, but I believe a 1050 will bottleneck either of those cpus.

My laptop has a i5-8300H, and it doesn't perform any worse in most games than laptops with i7-8750H's.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 11, 2019)

Gaming laptops are just a waste of money. For gaming get a desktop.
For portability... Ask yourself what you really need to do on the go, sometimes a tablet or even a good phone are enough in this day.


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 11, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Gaming laptops are just a waste of money. For gaming get a desktop.
> For portability... Ask yourself what you really need to do on the go, sometimes a tablet or even a good phone are enough in this day.


Gaming laptop are not a waste of money, it really depends on the person's situation and space. I would love a desktop but on a 32 foot sailboat, I dont have room for a desktop in the future. Actually, I might need to downsize to a 15incher from a 17in. laptop.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 11, 2019)

You need just a small table and a chair, stop exaggerating. Same for a laptop used for gaming, plus a stand, otherwise will catch on fire...
With the same money you definitely get better hardware, plus you won't have the horrible overheating issues. 
Especially in a hot climate as India, without AC in the house, that laptop will shut off in 30' or less while gaming.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 11, 2019)

Not everyone likes having a desktop when it comes to space, there will always be argument over this but at the end of the day if someone rather use a laptop then so be it or if they have a desktop already but travel a lot and would like to play PC games on their travels then a gaming laptop fits the bill perfectly fine provided you have the funds or if you like exclusive titles and various games available for the Nintendo Switch then that is also a great choice for portable gaming solution.

Personally if it was me and you're happily to go maxed out on your budget on a laptop id go for the Acer Nitro 5 with the 1050ti that I link as it handle all your games you listed a lot better than the 1050 or 560x.
But if you don't fancy doing that then either one would be fine like I said in my previous comment.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> You need just a small table and a chair, stop exaggerating.


Or you can open your mind. Some people need gaming portability like I used to when I was traveling all the time. You do not have the right to dictate to or belittle someone for their specific needs of a system.


----------



## king of swag187 (Apr 11, 2019)

Some people, they're just stupid. This is bringing it to a whole new level.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 11, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Some people, they're just stupid. This is bringing it to a whole new level.


How so?


----------



## king of swag187 (Apr 11, 2019)

Telling him to get a desk when he wants a laptop.


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You do not have the right to dictate to or belittle someone for their specific needs of a system.


I just offered an advice, how's that belittle?
I just saw too many teens (my son's and my daughter friends) spending their money on gaming laptops only to use as desktops, and even then very hot. I saw them in houses without AC, in the summer, having their laptops shutting off. I see all of them using contraptions with fans under the bottom to cool them off.

A better use of their money, and better gaming experience, would be a desktop.

But hey, they can burn their parents money, if that's what they want.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> A better use of their money, and better gaming experience, would be a desktop.


Unless they need to be portable, then it is a perfect use of their money. Lugging around a desktop from place to place is not practical.


----------



## QARTS (Apr 12, 2019)

I already own a Desktop but apart from Gaming i want something which i could carry everyday to my college thus wanted a good Laptop which atleast could play Games at satisfactory FPS.
I too agree that PC gaming is much more fun but i need a portable machine.
Thanks all for the advices.. appreciated


----------



## SoNic67 (Apr 12, 2019)

My son too thought he needed a gaming laptop at college.
Ended up lugging a heavy laptop, lackluster performance in the first year. Only to buy a Dell Inspirion desktop (and an used monitor) in the second year, with a proper GPU (from another student that was graduating).
Again... don't know what conditions you have at college in India, but if you don't have AC, in Indian summer heat (do you have the school in summer months?), gaming on laptop will be... bad.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2019)

I wouldn't recommend either, but if they are the only choice, go for the first one listed with the Ryzen Processor.
The second laptop you listed is an older gen version AMD Processor and will perform worse.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> The second laptop you listed is an older gen version AMD Processor and will perform worse.


The second one is a Ryzen 2500U paired with a Geforce 1050. It'll do fine.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> The second one is a Ryzen 2500U paired with a Geforce 1050. It'll do fine.


15W V's 35W.
I know which I would rather have in a laptop used for occasional gaming, and it wouldn't be the underpowered one.
The other matter is 1050 V's Radeon™ Vega 8 Graphics.
For basic gaming I'd still prefer the AMD system without a discrete GPU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> 15W V's 35W.
> I know which I would rather have in a laptop used for occasional gaming, and it wouldn't be the underpowered one.


Wattage does not directly correlate to performance.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wattage does not directly correlate to performance.


Maybe so, but I haven't seen an Intel Atom powered netbook with a discrete GPU, or a Celeron, and I doubt there are any i3's in gaming laptops either.
Just my opinion but low power laptops (suffixed with a U) are not conducive to performance, if you want something faster and more capable, then it has to be a higher powered unit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Maybe so, but I haven't seen an Intel Atom powered netbook with a discrete GPU, or a Celeron, and I doubt there are any i3's in gaming laptops either.


You're comparing the Ryzen 2500U to an Atom? 


Caring1 said:


> Just my opinion but low power laptops (suffixed with a U) are not conducive to performance, if you want something faster and more capable, then it has to be a higher powered unit.


https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compar...-5-2500U-vs-Intel-Atom-C2538/3403vs3123vs3252
You were saying?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're comparing the Ryzen 2500U to an Atom?


Actually I was pointing out when you said it had a 1050 it would do fine, that is ridiculous.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Actually I was pointing out when you said it had a 1050 it would do fine, that is ridiculous.


Ok..
https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/...-Radeon-RX-Vega-8-vs-RX-560X/3971vs4012vs4052
Again, you were saying?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok..
> https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/...-Radeon-RX-Vega-8-vs-RX-560X/3971vs4012vs4052
> Again, you were saying?


I'm pointing out a low powered CPU with a discrete GPU compared to a higher powered CPU with built in AMD graphics.
You were saying?
This is getting tedious having to explain to you all the time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> I'm pointing out a low powered CPU with a discrete GPU compared to a higher powered CPU with built in AMD graphics.
> You were saying?
> This is getting tedious having to explain to you all the time.


Let's review...


Caring1 said:


> Actually I was pointing out when you said it had a 1050 it would do fine, that is ridiculous.


Yup, that's what you said...

Get your story and facts straight and quit trolling.

The first laptop has a stronger CPU and weaker GPU, the second has a stronger GPU and weaker CPU. For what the OP is going to be doing the second option is the more balanced performer and thus the better buy for the money.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 12, 2019)

QARTS said:


> Whoaa, agreed thoroughly,
> One thing i wanna add...I hav had my previous laptop which was an Asus ROG GL552JX rocking an i7 4720 n gtx 950M and i was happy with it too.It played CS GO,PUBG at mid settings and I had no problems with it.  Thus i wanted to stick to Asus products only!



The thing is ... Asus doesn't make any laptops.   If the laptop you bought with an Asus Logo, that laptop which apparently worked out well for you may have been made by Foxconn... the one you buy this year may be made by Pegatron or Wistron.  Like PSUs, laptop makers may have a model series made by one OEM and the next year switch to someone who offers to  make it cheaper.  The only two manufacturer's I am aware of who actually "make" the products bearing their name are MSI and Clevo ... and Clevo also sells under the Sager brand.

And fellas we need to stop talking about outdated concepts ...  

1.   GPUs, especially the nVidia ones, have gotten much more efficient of late
2.  The difference in performance of desktop and laptop GPUs has dwindled massively
3.  Properly designed gaming laptops exist ... problem is folks walking into a big box store and insisting on a gaming laptop that's under 5 pounds, has an 8 hour battery life and costs $500.   Peformance laptops are readily available for years.

Note how the GPUs stack up these days (performance is 3D mark Ice Storm / Cloudgate / Firestrike:

No. 3 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 (Desktop) = 436117 / 143576 / 27620
No. 5 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 (Laptop) = 439340 (101%)  / 134430 (94%) / 25440 (92%) ...* on average the mobile GPU is 96% as fast as the desktop.*
No. 6 NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Laptop Max-Q) = 444648 / 113870 / 20289 

While in the old days, laptop GPU performance was limited by putting large power consuming GPUs in a tight space, this limitation no longer exists in today's world ... As the saying goes ... _"the reports regarding  the poor performance of modern mobile GPUs has been grossly exaggerated"_

Considering your budget limitations and desire to move now, I would go no lower than a 1050 Ti and then i would expect some level of disappointment.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, that's what you said...
> Get your story and facts straight and quit trolling.


Seems the only one trolling here is you, making invalid nonsense arguments to bait me.
When what I am saying is quite clear to even the simplest of minds.
Clearly that is your style, call anyone that disagrees with you a troll, without basis.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 15, 2019)

I hate to say this but @QARTS ; this is precisely the laptop range you want to avoid.

'Gaming' laptops at a very low cost and low wattage parts under the hood. You will have a hot, loud and underperforming lump of plastic on your lap with both options. Been there done that. This is the dreaded midrange of 'just not it' in every facet and use case. The best use is mild use, which is not what you'll be using it for. Throttling is the name of the game here, and a constant battle to keep temperature acceptable. In all likelihood this won't be a pleasant laptop to use.

The life expectancy of this sort of laptop is also very low, give it two years and it will start showing problems, possibly earlier if you're not too careful with it and keep it clean of dust.

With gaming laptops you have two options.
Go big, or go home.

That translates to get a fat and true gaming laptop with decent cooling and at least a 1060 or better, or get a thin and light with decent CPU and connect it to additional hardware such as eGPU at home. Doing something in between means it won't do well in anything.



John Naylor said:


> The thing is ... Asus doesn't make any laptops.   If the laptop you bought with an Asus Logo, that laptop which apparently worked out well for you may have been made by Foxconn... the one you buy this year may be made by Pegatron or Wistron.  Like PSUs, laptop makers may have a model series made by one OEM and the next year switch to someone who offers to  make it cheaper.  The only two manufacturer's I am aware of who actually "make" the products bearing their name are MSI and Clevo ... and Clevo also sells under the Sager brand.
> 
> And fellas we need to stop talking about outdated concepts ...
> 
> ...



Spot on. But I will add it was never really a problem of poor mobile GPU performance, but rather abysmal cooling systems in this range. The limitation of those GPUs was essentially power budget, not capability (or die size).

Personally I'd suggest looking at MSI and Clevo barebone options and put them next to what you've been looking at up till now, minimum specced at full-fat Quad core (either Intel or Ryzen) with HT if budget allows, plus indeed something along the 1050ti ~ 1060 ~ RX480 performance level of GPUs (strong Nvidia preference because better perf/watt here). Barebone is nice because you get a lot of freedom in components, too and you can do things like 'make my drive cage an SSD cage' and get an optimized 2x4GB or 2x8GB DDR4 instead of single-channel like you see with OEM products. Its a lot of essentially 'free' performance there. Consider if the price premium for such a build is worth it, but I'd certainly recommend spending a little extra for that option. This also provides a laptop that is _much easier to repair and upgrade_ with no funny tape/glue business and dozens of weird screw heads to challenge you.

I've had one built through BTO.com a few years back, and it offered the best bang/buck at the price; just under 1K EUR I had a GTX 950M + 500GB SSD + Intel i5 Skylake quadcore (a real one sans HT). If I had picked OEM, I'd have paid the same for a GTX 950M + SSHD 250GB + Intel i7 dualcore... And on top of that, the BTO laptop came with a perfectly calibrated IPS panel that can get nice and bright and is fully legible in direct sunlight, versus glossy TN junk on the OEM side.



Caring1 said:


> Maybe so, but I haven't seen an Intel Atom powered netbook with a discrete GPU, or a Celeron, and I doubt there are any i3's in gaming laptops either.
> Just my opinion but low power laptops (suffixed with a U) are not conducive to performance, if you want something faster and more capable, then it has to be a higher powered unit.



Low wattage CPUs are only any good for simple office/browsing tasks and some work in the cloud. Not for gaming, they will always fall short, though with a weak GPU that problem tends to remain invisible. I have no experience with Ryzen's U-line though, but for Intel... slow as molasses because they can't turbo all the time. That has not changed over the last decade either, while GPU did become faster at the same power budget. Buyer beware...



SoNic67 said:


> I just saw too many teens (my son's and my daughter friends) spending their money on gaming laptops only to use as desktops, and even then very hot.



Exactly. Anyone who has used these laptops for fulltime gaming knows what's up, and knows not to go there again. To think new gen of GPU changes that is wishful thinking. Maybe next one? Maybe...


----------



## trog100 (Apr 15, 2019)

batteries only have so much power..  folks on here would say for decent desktop gaming machine buy a 600 watt psu.. 

translate 600 watts to a laptop batteries abilities and see what you get.. not a lot without being plugged into the mains and having to be plugged into the mains aint exactly portable.. 

so called gaming laptops dont really have a lot going for them.. an intel cpu and a 1050ti is about as high as i would go.. someone said power usage dosnt directly relate to performance but when running on battery power it certainly does.. 

trog


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Exactly. Anyone who has used these laptops for fulltime gaming knows what's up, and knows not to go there again.


Rubbish. Back when traveling(a lot), I needed a platform that I could game on and have decent performance. A gaming focused laptop hit the spot nicely. Granted, I spent the money for an Alienware 18" model, but that's not the point. It did what I needed it to; gaming on the go. I would happily get a newer model if my career required traveling a lot again.


trog100 said:


> so called gaming laptops dont really have a lot going for them.. an intel cpu and a 1050ti is about as high as i would go.. someone said power usage dosnt directly relate to performance *but when running on battery power it certainly does..*


Not when you're plugged into the wall.

The OP asked us for opinion on which of the models he selected was the better opinion. They did not ask for opinion on whether having a gaming laptop was a good idea, something that is up to them, not us.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 15, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Rubbish. Back when traveling(a lot), I needed a platform that I could game on and have decent performance. A gaming focused laptop hit the spot nicely. Granted, I spent the money for an Alienware 18" model, but that's not the point. It did what I needed it to; gaming on the go. I would happily get a newer model if my career required traveling a lot again.
> 
> Not when you're plugged into the wall.
> 
> The OP asked us for opinion on which of the models he selected was the better opinion. They did not ask for opinion on whether having a gaming laptop was a good idea, something that is up to them, not us.



I think what most of us are saying about gaming laptops is not that its impossible, but that its important to budget it right and that there are multiple caveats. If OP is fine with that I'm sure he can figure it out. Its about providing info (and advice) on a purchase, most of all. You've said it yourself, you spent some extra to get something decent - so that is certainly an important point. The models OP presented are méh at best, its only fair to highlight that. No single laptop with similar specs is actually the same...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You've said it yourself, you spent some extra to get something decent.


To be fair, I spent a lot extra to get something premium. The OP doesn't have the option.


Vayra86 said:


> The models OP presented are méh at best, its only fair to highlight that.


While that's true, if someone is working within a limited budget, the options are going to be limited anyway. Neither of those laptops are outright crap. If treated well either one will provide an enjoyable experience as long as @QARTS keep things in perspective and appreciates what they buy.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 15, 2019)

putting things into perspective.. i just bought a refurb dell precision 6800 laptop.. its about as big as they get and as expensive as they get..

i was a bit lucky because its unused looks like new and in the original dell box... i paid £600 quid for it.. its around 2015 vintage and would have cost over 3 K when new..

i didnt buy it to play games on i bought it for its decent screen to watch videos on in my trailer/caravan when away from home..  i thought it was a cheap way of getting a decent ips wide angle screen..

it has a high end haswell cpu.. 47 watts tpd.. an nvidia quadro gpu rated at 75 watts.. its fitted with a 97 wh battery.. 12 volts 8 amp capacity or just over..

the cpu 47 watts will only be true when its running at its base 2.9 gig speed.. its probably more like 75 watts when its boosting to 3.5 gig on all cores..

so we have the cpu at 75 watts and gpu of 75 watts.. lets call it 150 watts.. it comes with a 240 watt a power brick again as big as they get..

will it play games.. kind of but it has to be plugged into the wall and here is why..

150 watts from a 12 volt battery comes to around 12.5 amps.. or about 40 minutes run time from the big as they get 8 amp hour battery..

i will charge it from a 300 watt inverter which will pull about 20 amps from the vans 12 battery..

i just ran the cpu-z stress test on battery power.. all 4 cores at 3.5 gig.. it showed me a 70 minutes run time and thats without the gpu doing anything..

the plus side to my tale.. it should play videos for 6 hours or so on battery power.. which is what i bought it for.. he he

trog


----------



## Fizban (Apr 17, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> You need just a small table and a chair, stop exaggerating. Same for a laptop used for gaming, plus a stand, otherwise will catch on fire...
> With the same money you definitely get better hardware, plus you won't have the horrible overheating issues.
> Especially in a hot climate as India, without AC in the house, that laptop will shut off in 30' or less while gaming.




You tell people to stop exaggerating, yet do it yourself.

Laptops can be cooled quite well. They absolutely do not shut off in 30 minutes of gaming - in any climate. And they're actually pretty comparably priced to desktop hardware. They used to cost a lot more than equivalent desktops - that was true, once. It isn't true in todays' market.

I spent $799.99 on a laptop with an i5-8300H, 8 GB DDR4, 256 GB NVME M.2 SSD, and a GTX 1060 Max-Q.

You'd be hard pressed to find a comparable desktop for much cheaper, even if building it yourself.



Caring1 said:


> Actually I was pointing out when you said it had a 1050 it would do fine, that is ridiculous.



Nothing ridiculous about it. A super powerful cpu is just going to get bottlenecked by a 1050. My 1060 Max-Q is the bottleneck between it and my i5-8300H, My i5-8300H is like, 15% faster than his CPU, my GPU is like, 80% faster than a 1050.

Your argument is completely and utterly wrong.

So is Vayra's argument that you can't have a good budget gaming laptop.

Is my laptop absolutely amazing? No, but it's a damn fine machine for the price I bought it. It's never overheated. It holds 60 fps on nearly all modern titles on max settings @ 1080P, and due to it using a Max-Q chip it is both quiet, and thin, despite being adequately cooled.

Not ultra-book thin, but still, reasonably thin. It weighs less than 6 pounds, and is less than an inch thick.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

When it comes to gaming in a laptop, the cooling layout is paramount


----------



## trog100 (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> When it comes to gaming in a laptop, the cooling layout is paramount




yep and no way can a laptop be cooled as well as a desktop.. heat is what limits laptops when plugged into the mains and battery power when they aint..

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

trog100 said:


> yep and no way can a laptop be cooled as well as a desktop.. heat is what limits laptops when plugged into the mains and battery power when they aint..
> 
> trog



Inspiron 9100/XPS Gen 1, stout laptop chassis that kept a Gallatin or Prescott cool, should be able to keep the mobile cpus cool today.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 17, 2019)

Cooling matters, but stating they can't be cooled as well as desktops is not only obvious, but means nothing. They don't need to be cooled as well as desktops. What they need, is to be cooled well enough.

Older laptops typically always relied on fans for cooling. Fans are useful, sure, but many modern laptops now also use vapor chambers and heat pipes. Cooling in laptops has come a long way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Inspiron 9100/XPS Gen 1, stout laptop chassis that kept a Gallatin or Prescott cool, should be able to keep the mobile cpus cool today.


Wow I remember those. And yes, Dell did a great job keeping temps down on those systems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Fizban said:


> Cooling matters, but stating they can't be cooled as well as desktops is not only obvious, but means nothing. They don't need to be cooled as well as desktops. What they need, is to be cooled well enough.
> 
> Older laptops typically always relied on fans for cooling. Fans are useful, sure, but many modern laptops now also use vapor chambers and heat pipes. Cooling in laptops has come a long way.



Erm my laptop utilized vapor chambers as well in 2004, so its been around, todays laptops lack cooling.



lexluthermiester said:


> Wow I remember those. And yet, Dell did a great job keeping temps down on those systems.



I still have 1, awesome, if Dell released that chassis as is and a 17" it would be Ideal for Ryzen 3-7 and Intel counterparts.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 17, 2019)

"Older laptops typically always relied on fans for cooling." doesn't state that vapor chambers didn't exist previously, just that they're more common now.

Point also still stands that laptops don't need to run at crazy low temps, they just need to run at reasonable temps. If you can get a desktop to run at 30C, that's cool, but it doesn't mean a laptop running at 60 C is running too hot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Fizban said:


> "Older laptops typically always relied on fans for cooling." doesn't state that vapor chambers didn't exist previously, just that they're more common now.
> 
> Point also still stands that laptops don't need to run at crazy low temps, they just need to run at reasonable temps. If you can get a desktop to run at 30C, that's cool, but it doesn't mean a laptop running at 60 C is running too hot.



They all thermal throttle now, my 3.4 Gallatain never did


----------



## trog100 (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> They all thermal throttle now, my 3.4 Gallatain never did



sat in front of me i have a dell precision 17 inch mobile work station. it weighs 8 pounds and is a monster and it will thermal throttle because that is how its made..

heat limits it all and probably always will.. heat limits how fast all these modern chips run even the 8700K in my desktop machine.. quite obviously laptops cant go as fast as desktops..

my dell has two separate coolers.. one for the cpu and one for the gpu.. both can get quite toasty and it aint because dell have skimped on the machines build or price.. far from it.. he he

trog


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> They all thermal throttle now, my 3.4 Gallatain never did


Not all of them. My Alienware never has. It never got above 75C even when I was stressing the hell out of it.



trog100 said:


> it will thermal throttle because that is how its made..


Then you need to apply new TIM, clean the vents or get some compressed air and blow that sucker out. Dell engineer's their laptops specifically to not thermal throttle *if properly cared for*.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 17, 2019)

Eh, many Dell laptops definitely throttle. My current one does, but it still runs well. That said I have had both ASUS and MSI laptops which absolutely did not throttle. Heat is a problem in some laptops, it is not a problem in all laptops.

The thing is, my laptops cpu throttles, its GPU does not. As such it doesn't actually impact gaming much.

GPU-Z  shows my CPU topping at 97 C, but my GPU topping at 76 C. My GPU would need to throttle for it to actually mean much performance-wise.


----------

